# How long?



## domn8_ion (Apr 12, 2007)

Approximately how long is enough for an 8 oz block of store bought cheese? I've gone as long as 2 hours without much melting. Can I cut back on the smoke time and still get the same flavor, or should I try a different approach?


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 12, 2007)

DOm -

It depends on what suits you. I usually only go 30 minutes to an hour. But i like a mild smoke on my cheeses.


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 12, 2007)

Is that store bought, or your homemade cheese?


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 13, 2007)

Usually homemade - but I did smoke a store bough cheedar once it was good sharp cheedar - 1 lb block done in about 30 minutes.


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks Debi. I think I was just trying too hard. Mine didn't come out bad. Just melted a bit. Last question though. Does your site have a list of which smokes go best with what cheeses. I've already bookmarked it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 14, 2007)

Actually no ... I don't usually tell people what kind of wood to use because we all have our favorites. Some areas are more limited than others.

I'm partcial to hickory (Which some people say is to strong) but I've used apricot, apple, pear and cherry there all good. I have heard pecan is really good to but I don't have access to that up here.

I'll say one thing that some people don't seem to figure out that hate hickory and it aplies to all woods. Smoke light and see how you like it then increase your smoke times as you learn what you like. Meat needs to cook longer than you smoke to smoke sometimes. A long lazy light smoke tastes much better than blasting smoke at your food for short periods. You just barely want to see the smoke rise, tiny delicate wisps ... You'll smell the difference. When it's right it smells like perfume - when it's to much it smells like a house fire!

Have Fun!


----------

